# Your Cages 2010!- No comments please



## irishbunny

Here is the 2010 thread for you to post pictures of your cage(s). Maybe someone will get inspiration for a bunny cage from the pictures of yours. Please don't post comments on any cages in this thread as it will just get cluttered 
Enjoy!

If you want to make a comment on any of the cages in this thread, go here!

Last years thread:

Your Cages 2009!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Storm's Cage Super Pet Giant Deluxe
He also has run of the bedroom all day.


----------



## Pipp

We may now be able to use our new Photo Gallery function for this, so stand by!


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Here's my bunny duplex:*





*Each side is 2x3 grids with a 2 grid shelf at the back.*





*You can see their hay racks in this pic, they're supposed to be organisers for foil & cling wrap, etc.*

*:biggrin2:*

*~Diana*


----------



## Sweets

This is Sweets's house/cage. It takes up most of my bedroom:biggrin2:
He gets alot of free time in my room also 
















:inlove:


----------



## jcottonl02

Here are my buns' run and hutch  built by my amazing Dad


----------



## Daenerys

Basil's brand new NIC cage


----------



## undergunfire

Marlin (on top) and Brody's (on bottom) cage ....







Jenson, my English Lop foster's cage....


----------



## CandescentSkies

I just joined the forum a few days ago, and all the NIC cages inspired me to build Milo a new cage since I felt bad for leaving him caged when I go to work (and he learned to jump out of the playpen, so I couldn't let him run free in there any more. So here's the result:


























(My son testing out the run.)

I know it's hard to see on the pictures, but the first level has a run around the outside so he can run his circles when I'm not around to let him roam the apartment, there are second and third level shelves for him to exercise his jumpin' muscles, and then there's a covered area for him to cuddle up in when he wants some peace and quiet.

I'm really proud of my handiwork. Hehe. And he seems to enjoy it a lot, too.


----------



## Jessyka




----------



## AnimalLoverStefi

This is my bun Snoozy's hutch. Me and my grandpa made it!


----------



## jcottonl02

More pictures cos apparently photobucket is just mucking up the pics i sent before, and I can't resend them properly

Jen


----------



## lionheadbunny21




----------



## pumpkinhead

(For scale, the blue tray is a standard size cat litter tray - it's a bunny mansion lol!)






Bought from Ebay, came flat packed but was easy enough to assemble with an electric drill/screwdriver. It was AU$265.00 plus shipping by courier to us (AU$50 interstate, so pretty reasonable).

Never thought we would buy a commercial pet-store style hutch, but now that we lived at a rented house where pets are not allowed inside we wanted something as secure - but also as spacious - as possible for our bun.


----------



## Yield

My cage is temporary, for we want to build a bigger, more effecient cages for the buns. We want plastic beneath them (this kind they can't chew) so it won't be as messy. My dad also wants to make a cage himself so that Solara can't kick her litter out of the cage. Anyways. Here's the pics 

fullview from the side!






fullview from the front. the cage on the left is solara's. the cage on the right is sabriel's. but they share the pen. (solara's cage is bigger cause we got her first and we had to bond them.. we didn't wanna spend too much money more so we bought him that cage and a seperate pen. but now since they're fully bonded, they can have all this unlimited space )... as you can see in the below pic, i built a shelf out of solid NIC cubes in solara's cage. i put her veggies up there. she likes it there. sabriel has a hard time getting up there. XD






for some reason solara is obsessed with trying to get inside of sabriel's cage. she likes to rearrange it. (which he pees outta the litterbox if it's not right where it is in the pic. so yeah.) As you can also see in the one, on the far right, where the black blobs are, those are zipties. i built a small shelf in that cage as well. sabriel eats his veggies up there as well, and loved hiding beneath it 






they have a lot of room! i lay in the pen comfortably with them all the time!






the pen and cages are right next to my bed. (you can see sabriel's shelf better in this one)


----------



## Yield

Wanted to add this close up of the shelf I made in Solara's cage with solid NIC panels.






And I made some changes here..






The pen is cleaned up with a sheet on the bottom (matches my bedsheets!) and we keep the bottom of Sabriel's cage were that litterbox is (with the litterbox in it) because the buns still have to sleep seperately. We've cut the handles off of the whicker basket and cut a hole in it to make a hidey-thing also.. XD


----------



## Whiskerz

I already posted my cage pics in its own thread, but Id like to post here in the 2010 cages! So...

*Front. Door's open*





*Front. Door's closed




*
*Left side*





Right side





Here is the link to my cage: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=59282&forum_id=93

:rabbithop

I edited in the pictures for you. Rebecca


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

This is my last and current cage they will have this cage for a very long time.














Tis is a Deluxe pet giant with a another deluxe pet giant cage top on top. I took the bottom cages top opening off and made a hole for them to jump through. Then took a piece of wood well it is card board for now but plan to be wood. For the floor on the second level.


----------



## RescuedRabbit

I have this big one and a smaller one that can house one rabbit. Harvey is in the small one.
This big one can house 2 large ones, 3 medium or 4 small.
This is the only photo I had already on the computer, and it isn't set up at the moment, but its pretty impressive!


----------



## RescuedRabbit




----------



## TOBYnPANCAKES

How many rabbits do you think this cage can fit comfortably?


----------



## BunnyLove06

Sammy's hutch 






Sammy in his hutch






Daisy's condo that hubby and I made. As soon and her and Sammy are bonded, they will live together in here. We have plans to put in a second level so they'll have even more space.


----------



## butsy




----------



## woahlookitsme

Outside Hutches.







Rocky's new cage. He is loving the space and the multiple floors

















The New Outside hutches me and my dad just built


----------



## Flick

Stella and Parker's "Room with a View".


----------



## MsBunBun

Here is my bun bun's brand new cage  It took about 3 hours, since I did it all by myself.... and also I kept messing up with the cable ties sometimes, haha.
My rabbit LOVES this cage


----------



## nikitanain

My rabbit's temporary 3x2x2 feet hutch.. The bunnies roam around freely in the house when the german shepherd is in the garden which is about the whole day.. The gsd goes to the garden at 8 am and comes back at 8 pm.. The german shepherd is harmless and the buns are not afraid of her but she has this annoying habit of licking bunnies hence I keep the buns away from her..

I have plans to get each bunny a 4x3x2 feet dog crate but right now there is no stock of the crate size I want.. The bunnies are about 5 weeks old now and they will be separated if they fight or sooner (I believe both are males).. I have ordered a hammock and many more toys.. Both the boys love their existing toys and they push around the ball and dumbell..


----------



## Flirtycuddle

Ziggy's new cage with a different hay feeder and next will be a shelf added


----------



## Surstarky

My slightly messy 2 bun home! NIC cages are so addictive to rearrange!


----------



## bunnyluv96

My hand crafted bunny mansion!


----------



## Gumby

Here is Gumby's cage - bare with me, its a little lacking in the toy department, but I just built it today


----------



## maxysmummy

the brand new cage we just built! 4 NIC panels across, 2 deep, 4 up. cost us around $120 in materials all up (we got a great deal on the NIC cubes, around 1/5th of the price they were selling them for at bunnings hardware shop)

excuse the lack of pants, its hot in australia at the moment.

also excuse the phone quality pic and the messy lounge room


----------



## MiniLopHop

The cage and playpen are both by Critter Ware. The litter box is in the cage, which is covered to simulate an underground burrow. The toys are rotated on a weekly basis to prevent boredom. Comes complete with cat companion.


----------



## ravenhawk

I'll be adopting my first bunny this week. All of you gave me some great ideas as far as housing for my new bundle.


----------



## Katmais_mommy

This is my 7.5'x13' chain link enclosure. It has a wood and tarp roof, making it hawk-proof. The flooring is hardwood and outdoor carpeting. Of my 4 rabbits, 3 of them live in the enclosure, my 2 boys and one of my girls. They are all intact, so I have dividers. The dividers are in fact a pain to climb over, so I'm planning a new fixture for this Spring/Summer. I also plan on slug-proofing it, since I have a huge slug problem in the warm weather. 

From right to left: Katmai, Dutch, and Kodiak. Since it's winter now, I have Kody in my room in her cage. In Kody's space in the enclosure, my girl, Gopher has a hutch.


----------



## Fylsta Kanin

Here is my rabbitry. I have my rabbits outside in the old garage in my back yard.










Today I have 23 rabbits but there is room for at least 6 more. I also have 5 "indoor" cages if I need.The first room:In this cages I have my Netherland dwarfs. They ar 100cm*50cm*50cm its the smallest cages I have and its what the law requires (dont know if I spell that word right)







Here I have my miniloops  Good cages but a little to deep, they are hard to clean, but I bought them cheap.



This cage is on the floor I usally have it outside on the ground in summertime.




I have a large cage there does is together during winter. Right now its only 2 rabbits living like queens in ther, this pic is from last year.






The second room:


----------



## Kipcha

This one is Jabberwocky's up in my room...






For now it is only that one spot with the cubic design so he can strech but I plan on making a ramp and giving him another level.






I need to take some new pictures as some things have changed here... Ty is now where Babbitty was and Babbitty is on the bottom there where Weasly the guinea pig used to be. We use the bottom shelf only for carriers. Each bunny has their own 






Please ignore the Christmas decorations, they're no longer there...
Also, we have moved Ruffles upstairs so she isn't on top of the two cages to the left and Buttercup and Thumper now are where Ty used to be.

Willow and Peace are upstairs, but I don't have any pics...


----------



## Yurusumaji

This is Michiko Manor. It's approximately 6' x 6'. The sides are made of shelf grids, as is the hay rack. The flooring is plywood with linoleum over it. The linoleum has been stapled down to the plywood to prevent chewing. Around the outside are 4 cinder half-blocks. These are to prevent Michiko from moving the grids around and getting to the edges of the linoleum.


----------



## Tasha93x

The bunnys houses (Fluffys on the left,Blue and gingers on the right):





Inside Fluffys house:









Inside Blue and Gingers(and their favourite snuggle chair!):


----------



## gemgnir

Don't know if this is still relevant, since it's 2011.. but you know, what-ev! Here are my bunny, Levi's, house-photos!  He resides in our living room of our apartment with an "enclosure" of NIC and a dog kennel that we already had. Just in case he ever needs a real "get away" and doesn't want to be stared at by the dogs or parents or human child..  


The Neat Idea Cubes are 2 cubes high where they aren't next to a wall, using the corner connectors they come with as well as zip ties (trimmed). He sits right on our carpet. He used to have a few accidents here or there (urine), but has since been litter trained. That doesn't mean a few poo pellets don't make their way on the carpet but that's easy to clean up!  (Plus our apartment's carpet is pretty raggedy anyway, they're gonna have to replace it when we leave regardless. We've been here for 3 years and it's cheap cheap carpet.) We don't have a problem with him chewing up the carpet, either.


----------



## Alek

YukonDaisy wrote:


> *Here's my bunny duplex:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Each side is 2x3 grids with a 2 grid shelf at the back.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You can see their hay racks in this pic, they're supposed to be organisers for foil & cling wrap, etc.*
> 
> *:biggrin2:*
> 
> *~Diana*



I never thought of doing those with the connector shelves. I have a whole bunch in a box of get rid of and now I think I should dig them out to make something like this. Do you ever have to worry about your rabbits jumping out easily?


----------



## sbaxter




----------



## sbaxter




----------



## sbaxter




----------



## happysaz133

My trio of rabbits (2 dwarf lops and a Nethie) live in a 10ft x 6ft shed...



Islay, Jura and Arran's new shed by Niseag, on Flickr




Islay, Jura and Arran's new shed by Niseag, on Flickr




Islay, Jura and Arran's new shed by Niseag, on Flickr




Islay, Jura and Arran's new shed by Niseag, on Flickr




Islay, Jura and Arran's new shed by Niseag, on Flickr




Islay, Jura and Arran's new shed by Niseag, on Flickr




Islay, Jura and Arran's new shed by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## Tuckerbunnies




----------



## MarisaAndToby

Why yes,yes he does have a disco ball.


----------



## Penelope-Primrose

What is it made out of I want to extend Penelope's cage since she needs more room now she has grown


----------



## woahlookitsme

My boy franklins new cage.





I've been wanting to update the cages and stuff at my parents house so this is Our New Outside Cover. REALLY AWESOME! My dad designed it and it works wonderful. When we need to hang tarp my mom just clips them to a wood beam at the front. Yay no more bungee cords for us well for the most part. The PVC hutch is still standing also and is doing great. 

the metal frame





Adding wood on top





Side of the house where it will go. Cement bricks were put at the bases of the stackable cages. 










Bunnies!


----------



## CinderSmoke

Scribbles cage:

(an older pic, but i love this one!):





Pics from tonight:















Scribbles also has a 3' x 12' hallway as his play area when I am home. He loves hanging out in there with his best friend, my cat Friday.


----------



## Ruki

I think its a pretty nice cage CinderSmoke..Do you still have the bunny that is in the pics?


----------



## CinderSmoke

Ruki, yes I do! He is Scribbles my mini rex. He's quite a lap bunny and loves his ear rubs and chin scritches.
Thanks for the compliment on the cage..... I built it originally as a place to store my teddy bears (thus the "HUG HUT" painted on it), but modified it into a cage for my bun when i got him.


----------



## Ruki

Well its very neat!! And hes an adorable bunny! When did you get him? How old is he?


----------



## Rosemarie

All very neat ideas!


----------



## cocorabbit

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151648791065381.852681.534315380&type=1&l=799784bfd6

You can click there to see all the pics, but here is one just to see preview:


----------



## Rosebug

This is joey's new hutch, he took about 2 hours to work out the ladder, but he has a bit more room then he did before as his previous cage was only one story. He gets let out in the run most days so he can run around. But he loves this cage 

p.s i had just built this when i took this picture so his toys etc are not in the cage!


----------



## jessicalferguson

Cute bunny!! just be careful of that mesh flooring that its nails or anything doesnt get caught!
You probably already knew...just thought id offer some advice


----------



## Malik

:runningrabbit:


irishbunny said:


> Here is the 2010 thread for you to post pictures of your cage(s). Maybe someone will get inspiration for a bunny cage from the pictures of yours. Please don't post comments on any cages in this thread as it will just get cluttered
> Enjoy!
> 
> If you want to make a comment on any of the cages in this thread, go here!
> 
> Last years thread:
> 
> Your Cages 2009!


----------



## Malik

thanks my all sweer friends..


----------



## Malik

Dear can you tell me about how i can make a nice and fancy rabbit home outside in my village?


----------

